#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  الرجال من المريخ و النساء من الزهرة / دروس و مقتطفات

## طارق المملوك

كنت امس الاول فى دبي احضر خطبة الجمعة فى المسجد الذى يخطب فيه الشيخ عمر عبد الكافى وما شاء الله حضور كثيف قبل موعد الصلاه بكثير وكان الشيخ يتكلم عن الاسرة مبتدئا بان مظاهر الاسلام اختفت من ملامح الصورة الاسلامية فى بلداننا معدا معلمان رئييان وهما الصلاةو الزواج وكانت الخطبة حول كيفية الحفاظ على الزواج و التقليل من معدلات الطلاق و ارجا سبب زيادة معدلاته باختلاف المعايير او عدم وجود وحدة قياس فان الزواج يقوم فى مجتمعاتنا على دعامتين وهما السنة و العرف و التقاليد بنسب فانا اختار كزوج نقاط من السنة و نقاط من التقاليد تختلف تماما عما تختاره الزوجة فيحدث الاختلاف الكلى فمثلا هو يرى انها يجل الا تعمل وتجلس فى بيتها حفاظا عليها وهى ترى نه حرة مثلا ويجب ان تختار اتعمل ام لا وهكذا فلا تجد معيارا للحكم لاننا احتكمنا الى جهتين وليس جهة واحده
وفى النهاية اخوانى سالى الشيخ سؤالا وكان معظم الحضور رجالا: هل تقبل لابنتك بزوج مثلك؟ وهنا ساد الصمت.
بعد الخطبة انتبهت الى احد الاصدقاء و سالته ترى اخى الحبيب ماذا تجلى لك فى تلك اللحظة؟ لحظة السؤال؟ وكانت اجابته هى و الله ما حدث لى بالفعل فانتخيل مثلا اننى زوج مثالى بنسبة 90% وكن عندما سالت السؤال تذكرت ال 10% التى لا ارضى فيها عن نفسي اوالتى اتمنى ان اتقدم بها و اتمنى لابنتى زوجا ليس به تلك ال 10 %.
فسالت صديقى ثانيى ترى لو كان للسؤال تكملة توجه بها الشيخ الى النساء وسالهم هل ترضين بزوجة لابنك مثلك؟ فسكت صديقى و قلت له اقول لك ماذا سيحدث ستقل الزوجة التى هى ايضا مثاليه بنسبة 90% نعم ياريت ابنى يكون من حظه و نصيبه بنت زيي ياريت هو يطول. نسيت تماما الزوجة عيوبها التى تمثل 10%  وتذكرت فقط ال 90% مميزاتها. عكس ما تفعله مع زوجها كثيرا تظل تذكر له ال 10% عيوبه ابد الدهر.  فضحك صديقى وامن على كلماتى.
وهنا بدانا نحدث عن كتاب جميل اعرضه عليكم نقلا عن مواقع كثيرة فى التكمله ان شاء الله

----------


## طارق المملوك

*كنت قد قصصت عليكم الظروف التى اوحت لى بعرض كتاب الرجال من المريخ و النساء من الزهرة و قبل عرض مقتطفاتمنه اردت ان اذكركم ان التفكر فيمت نسمع و النقاش مع من حولنا قد يولد حراك ثقافى بين الناس ويجعلهم يبحثون عن المعلومة حتى ترسخ نتائج البحث بالموافقة او الرفض او الوصول لجديد و هذا فى حد ذاته مكسبا كبيرا وكنت لم اتطلع على الكتاب اعلاه فبحثت عن اى معلومة تتصل به اقراها وبهرت حقيقة بالكتاب و بالموضوع فأردت ان اشرككم معى فيما توصلت اليه على اجد عندكم المزيد عن الكتاب و الكزيد من الافكار التى تولد ذلك الحراك الثقافى بيننا* 
* كتاب الرجال من المريخ و النساء من الزهرة للكاتب الاميريكى د. جون غراي وبحثت فى المنتدى عما قد نشر عن الكتاب و لكننى حقية لم اعثر على اى موضوع مخصص للكتاب فسامحونى ان عرضته وكان مقررا. فانا جمعت من عدة ندوات و مقالات ومناقشات و بعض الفقرات اعرضها عليكم نكمل نحن المناقشة بناء على ثقافتنا و ادراكنا ( عرض تحليل الفصول منقول من موقع اسلام اون لاين )*

 الرجال من المريخ و النساء من الزهرة *ينطلق الكتاب من فرضيّة متخيّلة تقول بأنّ النساء سكان كوكب الزهرةو الرجال من المريخ و أنّهما اجتمعا على الأرض ثم فقدوا الذاكرة التي كانت لتعينهم على استيعاب الفروقات الشاسعة بين الجنسين .*
*يشر ح لنا - بداية - طبائع سكان المريخ ، أي الرجال ، فيصفهم بأنهم يتمتعون بالقوة و الكفاءة و الفاعلية و الإنجاز ، و بأنهم بحاجة دوما" إلى تطوير قدراتهم ليشعروا بالإشباع ؛ و بأن الحياة على المريخ ( الافتراضية بالطبع ) تعكس - بكلّ صورها - هذه القيم . ثم يصف الحياة الزهرية بالاعتماد على قيم مختلفة تماما" مثل الحبّ و الاتصال و الجمال و العلاقات ؛ حيث لا تشعر الزهرية ( المرأة )* 
*بالإشباع إلاّ عن طريق الإتصال و التواصل . هذا الاختلاف الجذري ما بين حياتين افتراضيتين هو ما يدعو د. غراي إلى اعتماده كمبدأ أساسي للتواصل ما بين الجنسين.*
*ويرمز الكاتب بالكواكب إلى البعد بين جنس الرجل والمرأة على صعيد الطبيعة، فعلى الرغم من أنهما متشابهان من الناحية الخَلْقية إلا أنهما متباعدان من حيث طبيعة التكوين والنظر للأمور وتركيبة المشاعر بشكل عام.*

*الحقيقة.. أننا مختلفون**في الفصل الأول من كتاب "الرجال من المريخ والنساء من الزهرة" أعطانا مقدمة تاريخية هزلية توضح أن الرجل والمرأة قد جاءا من كوكبين مختلفين، وكيف تم اللقاء بينهما على كوكب الأرض، وفي لحظة اللقاء نسي كلا الطرفين هذه الحقيقة الهامة. ثم كيف أصبحنا نتوقع دائمًا من الجنس الآخر أن يكون مثلنا يريد ما نريد، ويشعر بما نشعر، ونتصور دائمًا عن جهل أن تصرفات شريكنا واستجاباته إذا كان يحبنا حقًّا سوف تكون مشابهةً لتصرفاتنا، ونسينا أننا مختلفون مما شحن علاقاتنا بالاحتكاك والنزاع الدائم. وما يلي ذلك من فصول ما هي إلاَّ محاولة لإعادة النظر في اختلافاتنا، والتعرف على بعض المفاهيم الأساسية الجديدة التي تساعدنا على تقبل تلك الاختلافات وإعطاء شريكنا ما يحتاجه؛ لنحصل بالتالي على ما نحتاجه منه.*

*المصلح ولجنة التحسين المنزلية**وفي الفصل الثاني يكشف لنا "د.جون" عن أكبر خطأين نقع فيهما في علاقتنا بالجنس الآخر؛ فالنساء لا يتوقفن عن تقديم نصائح وتوجيهات لم تُطلَب منهن مما يتسبب في جرح شعور الرجل، وينتقل له إحساس بعدم الثقة، فما يحتاجه الرجل من المرأة هو التقبل والحب وليس النصائح والإرشادات. وفي المقابل على الرجل أن يفهم أن المرأة عندما تتكلم عن مشاكلها لا تريد حلولاً، وإنما تريد أن تشعر بقربه منها. فكثيرًا ما تحتاج المرأة إلى أن يشاركها زوجها في مشاعرها وأحداث يومها؛ لكنه يقاطعها بسيل من الحلول المفيدة لمشاكلها، متصورًا أنه يساعدها.*

*كهف الرجل.. حديث المرأة**يعرض الفصل الثالث أحد أكبر الفروق بين الرجل والمرأة وهو كيفية التعامل مع الضغوط. "يذهب أهل المريخ إلى كهوفهم ليحلوا مشاكلهم بأنفسهم؛ وليشعروا بالتحسن، أما قاطنات الزُّهْرة؛ فيتجمعن معًا، ويتحدثن بانفتاح عن مشاكلهن؛ ليشعرن بالتحسن". فيختلف ما يحتاجه الرجل ليشعر بالتحسن عما تحتاجه المرأة في مثل تلك الأوقات. في حين يشعر الرجل بالتحسن عندما ينجح في حل مشاكله، تشعر المرأة بالتحسن عندما تتحدث عن مشاعرها.. عدم تفهمنا هذا الاختلاف وعدم تقبلنا له يسبب خلافات نحن في غِنًى عنها في علاقتنا. فإذا علمنا أن المبدأ الأساسي على المريخ هو: إذا شعرت بالضيق؛ فالأفضل أن تبقى بمفردك.. لذلك إذا شعرت المرأة بالضيق؛ فإن الرجل سيتركها وحيدةً دون أن يتعمد عدم احترام مشاعرها، أما إذا قرر البقاء إلى جوارها؛ فستزداد حالتها سوءًا؛ لأنه سيحاول حل مشاكلها؛ ذلك أنه لا يعرف بالغريزة أهمية التقرب والمودة والمشاركة بالنسبة لها. إن ما تحتاجه المرأة أكثر من أي شيء آخر هو مجرد إنسان ينصت لها، وبذلك ستشعر أنها غنية بالحب وأن احتياجاتها قد أُشبِعَت؛ فتتخلص من الشعور بالارتياب وعدم الثقة وأنها معرضة للضغوط.*

*المشكلة.. خطأ في الترجمة**ومن أطرف الفصول في الكتاب هو الفصل الخامس والخاص بلغة أهل المريخ ولغة أهل الزُّهْرة، وكيف أن لها الكلمات نفسها، ولكن طرق استعمالها تعطيها معاني مختلفة. تلجأ المرأة للتشبيهات والتعميمات المبالغ فيه؛ لتعبر عن مشاعرها. أما الرجل؛ فقد اعتاد أن يستخدم الحوار لنقل الحقائق والمعلومات. من أشهر الجمل للمرأة والتي يُساء فهمها هي: "إنك لا تنصت إلي" فترجمة الرجل الحرفية لتلك العبارة تؤدي لعدم تقديره لمشاعر المرأة مما يؤدي إلى شجار؛ فهو يعتبر نفسه قد أنصتَ إليها ما دام بإمكانه أن يعيد ما قالته مرةً أخرى. أما الترجمة الفعلية لهذه العبارة فهي: "إنك لا تتفهم ما أعنيه بكلامي، ولا تهتم بمشاعري.. وأحب أن تظهر لي أنك مهتم فعلا بما أقوله". فعندما تتدهور العلاقات ويظهر سوء التفاهم، تذكر أننا نتحدث لغتين مختلفتين، وترجم ما يقوله شريكك إلى لغتك الأصلية؛ لتفهم ما يعنيه حقيقةً، وهذا يحتاج لكثير من التدريب لكنه يستحق هذا العناء.*

*رجل المطاط.. سيدة الموجة* *كما يشرح لنا الكاتب في الفصل السادس والسابع الدورة العاطفية الطبيعية لكل من الرجل والمرأة، وكيفية التعامل مع تلك الدورة بذكاء حتى يحصل كل طرف على الدعم الذي يحتاجه من شريكه أو – في بعض الأحيان - من صديق أو قريب. فلقد شبه لنا الرجل بشريط المطاط، وكيف تُفاجَأ معظم النساء عندما يسمعن أن الرجل إذا أحب امرأةً؛ فإنه يحتاج للابتعاد عنها من حين لآخر قبل أن يعاود الاقتراب منها ثانيةً. هذا الدافع للابتعاد هو شعور غريزي عند الرجل وليس قرارا أو اختيارا. لكنه يحدث تلقائيًّا؛ إنها دورة طبيعية، وليست بسبب خطأ منها أو منه؛ فالرجل يتأرجح دائما بين حاجته للاستقلال وحاجته للعلاقة الحميمة. أما المرأة فهي تشبه الموجة.. فهي إذا شعرت أنها محبوبة، تحرك تقديرها لذاتها ارتفاعا وانخفاضا كالموجة. وعندما تكون معنوياتها مرتفعةً، تكون أكثر قدرةً على رؤية كل جميل ورائع في حياتها. ولكن عندما تنكسر موجتها لا تتذكر إلا ما تفتقده في حياتها وتكون في حاجة للكلام عن مشاكلها، وفي حاجة لأن ينصت لها الرجل ويفهمها. وإذا لم يدرك الرجال أن النساء يشبهن الأمواج؛ لن يتمكنوا أبدا من فهم زوجاتهم، والتعاطف معهن.* *وقد كشفت إحدى الدراسات، أن تقدير المرأة لذاتها يرتفع وينخفض في دورة مدتها يوم واحد أو عشرة أيام أو خمسة وثلاثون يومًا. وليس هناك دراسة مماثلة عن انسحاب الرجل بعيدًا كشريط المطاط. ولكنني لاحظت من تجربتي أنها نفس المدة تقريبًا. دورة التقدير الذاتي للمرأة ليست بالضرورة ملازمةً لدورتها الشهرية، وإن كان معدلها حوالي ثمانية وعشرين يومًا**.*
 
*متى يفشل الحب؟!**وقد تعرض في الفصل الثامن لسبب فشل الحب عادةً؛ وذلك لأن الإنسان يمنح بالغريزة نوع الحب الذي يحتاجه هو، ولأن الاحتياج الأولي للمرأة هو الرعاية والتفهم … إلخ فإنها تلقائيًّا تمنح شريكها الكثير من الرعاية – بتقديم النصائح وملاحقته بالأسئلة للاطمئنان عليه وغير ذلك – مما يشعر الرجل بأنها لا تثق بقدرته؛ فحاجته الأولية هي الثقة وليست الرعاية. وهكذا عندما لا يتجاوب الرجل مع رعايتها، لا تفهم لماذا لا يقدر حبها له!. وفي الوقت نفسه يمنحها الرجل نوعا من الحب غير الذي تحتاجه، فيفشلان في إشباع احتياجات أحدهما الآخر. فلإرضاء شريكك عليك أن تتعلم كيف تمنحه الحب الذي يحتاجه هو، أو تحتاجه هي.*

*الحوار لا الجدال**ويرى الكاتب أن من أصعب التحديات التي تواجه علاقاتنا العاطفية هو كيفية التعامل مع الفروق ووجهات النظر المختلفة. معظم الأزواج يبدءون النقاش حول موضوع معين، وفي أقل من خمس دقائق يتحولان للجدال حول طريقتهما في النقاش، ويتحول النقاش إلى معركة ساخنة. فالاختلاف في وجهات النظر لا يسبب الألم، وإنما الذي يسبب الألم الطريقة التي نعبر بها. كما يؤكد د."جون" أن التواصل والتعاطف بالرغم من اختلافاتنا ومساندة أحدنا الآخر في الأوقات الصعبة مثل: التوقف عن الكلام حتى تستردا سيطرتكما على مشاعركما، ثم العودة للتفاهم من جديد، ومحاولة المرأة أن تعبر عن مشاعرها مباشرة وبوضوح، كلها أمور تساعد على تجنب الجدال الذي هو من أكبر عوامل هدم العلاقة، في حين أن الحوار من أهم عوامل تكوين أي علاقة. فلكي ننجح في علاقاتنا لا بد لنا من التدريب على إقامة حوار بدلا من الجدال.*

*وصفة سحرية**في بعض الأوقات حتى الحوار لا يجدي؛ فبدلا من أن تعبر عن مشاعرك السلبية تجاه شريكك، اكتب له أو لها رسالةً؛ فكتابة الرسائل تتيح لك أن تستمع إلى مشاعرك الخاصة دون أن تجرح مشاعر شريكك، وعندما تعبر عن مشاعرك الخاصة وتنصت لها بحرية، يمكنك أن تتحدث مع شريكك بأسلوب أكثر حبًّا وأقل إدانةً ولومًا، وتصبح فرصتك أكبر في أن يفهمك شريكك ويتقبلك. وقد لا تحتاج بعد كتابة الرسالة إلى الكلام؛ فالكتابة وسيلة مهمة سواء قُصِدَ منها التعبير عن مشاعرك أو مجرد رفع معنوياتك. فيما يلي بعض الخطوات التي تساعدنا على كتابة رسالة الحب:*
*1. * *وجِّه الرسالة لشريكك، واعتبر أنه ينصت إليك بحب وتفهم.* 
*2. * *ابدأ بالتعبير عن مشاعر الغضب، ثم الحزن، ثم الخوف، ثم الأسف، وأخيرًا الحب. ضَمِّن كلَّ رسالة هذه الأقسام الخمسة.* 
*3. * *عبِّر عن كل شعور بجمل قليلة، واجعل لكل قسم الطول نفسه تقريبًا. وتكلم بعبارات بسيطة.* 
*4. * *توقف بعد كل قسم، وراقب الشعور التالي الذي يظهر واكتب عنه.* 
*5. * *استمر في الكتابة حتى تصل إلى مشاعر الحب.. ولا تتعجل حتى يظهر الحب.* 
*6. * *وَقِّعْ باسمك في نهاية الرسالة. ثم فكر للحظات فيما تحتاجه أو تريده من شريكك، واكتب ملحوظة به.* 
*ويصف د."جون" الأسباب الظاهرة لغضبنا وتوترنا بأنها قد تختلف عن الأسباب الحقيقية؛ فقد تكتشف مثلا، وأنت تكتب رسالة حب لزوجتك أنك كنت غاضبا من والدتك لسبب قديم يرجع لسنوات طفولتك أو مراهقتك، في هذه اللحظة يُفضَّل أن تكتب رسالة حب جديدة توجهها لوالدتك تعبر فيها عما تشعر به، وعندها ستشعر بأنك أكثر انفتاحًا واستعدادًا للتعامل مع زوجتك بحب وتفاهم وتعطي لمشاعرك حجمها الحقيقي.*
*ويؤكد د."جون" بثقة (أرجو أن تستخدم طريقة رسائل الحب هذه. فقد شاهدت بنفسي كيف بدلت حياة آلاف الأشخاص، وأنا واحد منهم، كلما كتبت المزيد من رسائل الحب أصبح الأمر أسهل عليك وأكثر نفعًا؛ فالأمر يحتاج إلى التدريب، لكن النتيجة أكيدة.)*
*هذا الكتاب يضع يده على أوجه الاختلاف بين حواء وآدم، ويشعرنا بالتعاطف مع ذلك الاختلاف.. فتنتهي منه وبداخلك رغبة في تجريب الأفكار التي يعرضها لتصل لشكل العَلاقة التي تحلم بها مع شريكك. كما يكشف عن خطط جديدة لتقليل التوتر في العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة، ويقدم اقتراحاتٍ عمليةً لتقليل الشعور بالإحباط، وأفكارًا تساعدنا على حل المشكلات.*

----------


## طارق المملوك

*تلك المشاركة منقولة بتصرف من منتدى قهوة كتكوت ...( امة الله .. وحده ) جزاها اه كل الخير*
*تطبيق مصر من المشاركة خير نفع فعلا لنا ونحن ندرس الكتاب**ما هى أشهر الشكاوي التى بدأ كل طرف يشكوها من الطرف الآخر؟
**• اغلب النساء تشتكي من الرجال في انهم لايملكونالقدر الكافى من إلاحاسيس وليسوا بالقدر الكافى من  الرومانسيه ولا يعرفون كيف يستمعون بتعاطف.
• أما الرجال فيشتكون من ان النساء لا يعملن عقولهن – مفيش أي منطق في كلامهم – مزعجات وزنانات جدا – يتكلمن كتيرا جدا...*

*نماذج لاختلاف الفكر و الاحتياجات** ***1**أول اختلاف هو الاختلاف في رد الفعل تجاه تقديم المساعدة وإسداء**النصيحة**:**
**في فرق كبير بين أهل المريخ وأهل الزهرة في تقديم المساعدة** ..* *أهل الزهرة بيقدروا الجمال والحب والتعاطف والمشاركة والاهتمام .. أول ما تنزل كوكب**الزهرة تلاقي عندهم يافطة كبيرة في استقبالك مكتوب عليها** Sharing is Caring* *وبالتالي تقديم المساعدة في هذا الكوكب مقبول جدا ومعناه انك بتحبهم**..
**في**المريخ الموضوع مختلف تماما... يقدر الرجل القوة والقدرة والكفاءة والإنتاج**والنتائج.. أي حاجة بتقلل منها بتنتقص جدا من رجولته وبياخدها قوي على كرامته.. حتي**لو كانت نية الشخص اللى بيحاول يقدم المساعدة سليمة.. وبالتالي تقديم المساعدة**للرجال مشكلة كبيرة جدا.. لأنه بيفهمها انتقاص من قدرته** ..
**ولأن تقديم**المساعدة مهم جدا في كوكب الزهرة فتبتدي الست تقدم المساعدة للرجل ومتفهمش هو ليه**متضايق**..
**الغلطة هنا ان كل واحد بيدي للتاني الحاجة اللي هو محتاجها مش**الحاجة اللي الطرف التاني محتاجها.. زي بالظبط بنت عندها قطة.. وهي بتحب القطة**جداً.. وبتحب برضه الشوكولاتة جداً... فمصرّة تأكّل قطتها شوكولاتة.. لكن القطة ما**بتاكلش شوكولاتة... رغم ان الشوكولاتة حلوة جداً.. بس القطة ما بتحبهاش**...* *يبقى لو بنحب حد الصح اننا نديله الحاجة اللي هو بيحبها مش اللي احنا**بنحبها**..
**ومش شرط رأي الست يكون غلط... زى قصة التنين... الأميرة الأولى كان**دايماً رأيها صائب.. لكن للأسف الفارس سابها وعاش مع الأميرة التانية.. لمجرد أنه**وجد عندها الثقة والتقدير والاحترام والإعجاب**..
**من أخطاء بعض السيدات هنا**أنها أحياناً تنتقص من قدره بالقصد... دايماً تحسسه بالتقصير.. وأنه مش مكفي**الطلبات.. ومش قادر يدير البيت.. ومش عارف يربي العيال.. وهكذا.. وده خطأ**شنيع**..
**الحل**:**سيبي زوجك يفكر ويغلط**ويتعلم من الغلط ويفضل يحبك بدل من أن تقوديه أنت إلى بر الأمان لكن يفضل قلبه**مليان منك أو يروح لأميرة تانية**.**متقدميش النصيحة إلا لو هو طلب النصيحة**...* *لكن قبل كدة بثانية واحدة**.......**لأ*

*2 *** اختلاف في رد الفعل تجاه الضغوط والمشاكل**:*
*** في المريخ محدش بيطلب المساعدة من حد إلا في حالتين اتنين فقط.. يا إما الدنيا فعلا ضاقت بيه ومش عارف يعمل ايه فلازم يطلب المساعدة.. أو عارف يعمل ايه بس مش عارف يعمله ازاي.. قبل كدة بخطوة واحدة يظل بداخل الكهف يفكر في حل للمشكلة..
** أما في الزهرة فهما عندهم زي ما اتفقنا* *Sharing is Caring** ... لما واحدة فيهم بتبقى في مشكلة بتبقى محتاجة للتعاطف والاهتمام وتقديم الرأي والمشورة
فببساطة الاتنين بيقعوا في نفس الخطأ المشهور.. يبدأ كل واحد يدي للتاني اللي هو بيحتاجه مش اللي التاني محتاجه..** تبدأ الزوجة تدي للزوج اللي هي عاوزاه منه..أول ما تلاحظ أنه متضايق تبدأ تسأل كتير عن أحواله وأخباره ومشاكله وتعتبر ان ده مشاركة ليه في مشكلته.. في اللحظة دي حيطلع لها التنين ويعضها.. 
وهو لو شافها مضايقة، يبتدي يبعد ويديها مساحة وميسألهاش عن اللي مضايقها.. لانه هو لما بيتضايق بيحتاج لكدة.. فتبتدي الزوجة تحبط وتشعر أيضا أنه غير مهتم..
نصيحة للزوجة : كل ما فضلتي واقفة له على باب الكهف.. كل ما طالت فترة بقاؤه داخل الكهف.. اديله مساحة سيكولوجية يفكر فيها براحته.. وهو حيخرج من الكهف لوحده.
نصيحة للزوج : لما تكون الزوجة متضايقة أو في مشكلة.. قرب ما تبعدش. لأنها في الوقت ده بتبقى أحوج ما تكون انك تكون جنبها..*
*الغلطة هنا ان كل واحد بيدي للتاني الحاجة اللي هو محتاجها مش الحاجة اللي الطرف التاني محتاجها.. زي بالظبط بنت عندها قطة.. وهي بتحب القطة جداً.. وبتحب برضه الشوكولاتة جداً... فمصرّة تأكّل قطتها شوكولاتة.. لكن القطة ما بتاكلش شوكولاتة... رغم ان الشوكولاتة حلوة جداً.. بس القطة ما بتحبهاش... يبقى لو بنحب حد الصح اننا نديله الحاجة اللي هو بيحبها مش اللي احنا بنحبها*

*3** *أختلاف في الحاجات العاطفية**:**
**هناك 6 احتياجات أساسية تطلبها**المرأة في العلاقة العاطفية قبل أي شئ آخر و6 احتياجات أساسية أخرى يطلبها الرجل في**العلاقة العاطفية... وهذه الاحتياجات الستة لو حصل عليها طرف من الآخر كان أكثر**استعداداً لأن يقدم لهذا الطرف الآخر الـ 6 احتياجات اللي هو بيحتاجها في المقابل**..* *وهكذا**..
**** *العناية** Care* *تحس انه بيهتم بيها وبياخد باله منها زي ما بيهتم**يأشياءه الغالية عنده. لو شعرت الزوجة أنه بيهتم  بها حتديله حاجة مهمة هو محتاجها في المقابل ألا**وهي**الثقة**  Trust** توصل له**انها واثقة تماماً أنه بيعمل كل اللي يقدر عليه علشان يسعدها..* *
*** التفهم** Undestanding* *الزوج يسمع لها من غير**اصدار اى احكام على أفكارها.. من غير ما تحس انه بيقيم كلامها.. محتاجة انه يسمع لها بتعاطف فقط.. تديله حاجة مهمة**وهو محتاجها ألا وهي** :**التقبل** Acceptance** :** تتقبله بدون محاولة تقويم سلوكه أو تعديله..هو يرغب أن تتقبله زوجته كما هو**دون محاولة تعديل سلوكه..**
***الاحترام**  Respect:** الرجل بيراعي حقوقها ورغباتها**واحتياجاتها.. ده بيحسسها انه بيحترمها**..* *فتقوم هي تديله حاجة هو محتاجها أيضاً ألا وهي** :**التقدير**Appreciation**:**كلما شعرت باحترام**الزوج لها كانت أكثر تقديرا لما يقوم به من مجهودات من أجلها..**
***التفاني**  Devotion ..* *تحتاج أن تشعر**انها اول شئ في أولويات واهتمامات زوجها.. قبل شغله... قبل اصحابه.. تديله حاجة أخرى هو محتاجها أيضاً**ألا وهي** :**الإعجاب** Admiration* *إنها**تشوفه الفارس المغوار.. اللي درعه بيلمع على طول.. وده**محتاجه الرجل جدا..**..
*****التأييد** Validation** يعطيها الحق في أن تشعر بما تشعر به.. هي حتديله حاجة اخرى يحتاجها... ألا وهي**:* *الموافقة والاستحسان** Approval**الموافقة على ما**يفعله .. حتى لو كان خطأ.. بتبقى برضه ملتمساله العذر**
*****الطمأنة** Reassurance**هى**بطبيعتها غير مستقرة عاطفية فتحتاج كل شوية إلى أن تطمئن ان مشاعر زوجها ما زالت**موجودة حتى في حالة عدم وجود أخرى..**لو حصلت المرأة على ذلك كان من السهل**عليها أنها تعطي له احتياجاً آخر يحتاجه ألا وهو**:**التشجيع**Encouragement**انها دايماً تعبر له عن**ثقتها في قدراته وشخصيته وتديله أمل وده بيشجعه انه يخرج كل امكانياته* 

*4** *التحدث بلغة مختلفة**:*
*المشكلة تظهر حين يستخدم الطرفين نفس اللغة ونفس الألفاظ ولكن كل منهم يقصد معنى مختلف تماما. النساء تلجأ عامة إلى التعميم وكمان تلجأ إلى الكلام بشكل غير مباشر..* *في المقابل الرجل يميل في كلامه إلى الاختصار..**
- هى تقول: انت ما بتخرجنيش خالص.. هو يفهم: انتي عاوزة تقولي انى كسول وغير رومانسي ..فيبتدي ياخد موقع الدفاع .. هي تقصد : خرجني!!*
*- هى تقول: أنا تعبانة ... محدش مهتم بيا..هو يفهم: هي عاوزة تقول ان هي بتعمل كل حاجة وانا مبعملش حاجة ..  فيبتدي يقول لها : "كلامك مش صحيح .. أنا باعمل كذا وكذا .. هي تقصد : اديني شوية اهتمام!!*
*- هى تقول: البيت مكركب جداً....هو يفهم: انتي عاوزة تقولي ان أنا اللي مبوظ الدنيا .. فيبتدي برضه يرد ردود دفاعية.." يعني بلاش اتحرك في البيت؟.. هي تقصد : لو عندك وقت ساعدني!!*
*- هى تقول:: انت ميقتش بتحبني زي الأول..هو يفهم: هي بتقول "أنا باديلك كل حاجة وانت لأ".. فيتدي يرد ردود جافة زي مثلاً : " يعني أنا متجوزك غلاسة مثلاً؟ .. هي تقصد : قوللي بحبك!!!
**الزوج بيترجم كلام الزوجة غلط.. بيستعمل قاموس لغته هو مش قاموس لغتها هي ...فيبدأ يستثار... ويرد بكلام جاف.. فده يحبط الزوجة.. ومن هنا تدب المشاكل..*
*يعني مثلاً لو هو في الكهف وهي سألته : "مالك؟" ..* 
*- هو يقول: مفيش حاجة.. تفتكره زعلان منها وبيكرشها تولع وتبتدى تسال اسئله كتير وهو بيفكر فى مشكلته ... هو يقصد : مفيش حاجة تقدري تعمليهالي في الوقت الحالي (بس بيختصرها في "مفيش حاجة")!!
- هو يقول: أنا كويس.. هى تفهم : "أنا مش باثق فيكي ومش عاوز أشركك معايا في مشكلتي..هو يقصد : أنا كويس لأنى حقدر اتعامل مع الموضوع!!*
*- هو يقول: الموضوع مش كبير يعني.. هى تفهم : "انتى بتبالغي وبتضخمي الأمور وبتعملي من الحبة قبة..هو يقصد : الموضوع مش كبير وأنا أقدر أحله لوحدي من غير مساعدة من حد!!*
*وهكذا ... لو كل منهم فهم كلام الآخر بقاموس الطرف الآخر مش بقاموسه هو حتقل المشاكل كتير... وما يترتب عليها من سوء فهم لطبيعة الطرف الآخر.. والله أعلم..*
*5** *الاختلافات السيكولوجية - الرجل كالحزام المطاطي والمرأة**كالموج**:**
**الرجل يحب من وقت للتاني يتمدد**...* *يبعد شوية.. زي الأستك.. وده مش مرتبط بأنه يكون في مشكلة... دي دورة**طبيعية... لكنه عندما يعود لشريكته.. يكون أكثر شوقا إليها وأكثر نشاطاً عاطفيا**..**
**الست تخطئ خطئين كبيرين في هذه**المرحل*
****تطارده وهو بيبعد... تلف وراه في البيت من مكان**لمكان.. دخل المطبخ واتأخر.. تقوم وراه تشوفه اتأخر ليه.. دخل البلكونة.. تدخل**وراه.. هى طبيعى مش مستقرة عاطفياً.. محتاجة كل شوية لتأكيد المشاعر.. فما بالكم**بقى والزوج بالفعل بيبعد**..* *تبدأ الزوجة تقلق وتتوتر.. وتبتدي تسأل اسئلة**تأنب له ضميره.. "انت ليه بتعاملني المعاملة دي؟ أنا معملتلكش حاجة**  "* *أو**تبتدي تعمل حاجة أسوا – وهي معذورة طبعا – تظن انها غلطت في شئ .. وده خلاه يبعد**عنها فتحاول تكتشف الغلطة اللي هي عملتها ... وتحاول تبقى مثالية وتعمل أقصى ما في**وسعها علشان ترضيه.. ده بالعكس بيمثل ضغط عليه.. لأنه لما بيكون في أخر الأستك وهي**تبقى مثالية زيادة عن اللازم .. ده مش بيخلليه يتمدد براحته فبيرجع وهو مضطر وبيكون**اقل نشاطا لانه مخدش راحته**...*
*
*** تعاقبه لما يرجع.. بتبقى متضايقة**وزعلانة.. وبتديله وش.. نظام بقى "أنا مش على كيفك.. تبعد وقت ما انت عاوز.. وترجع**وقت ما انت عاوز" ...لأن في الزهرة لما واحدة بتبعد بيبقى ده له سبب وسبب قوي**كمان.. ولما بترجع ده بياخد شوية وقت علشان ترجع الأمور طبيعية... فلما يرجع الزوج**يلاقيها متغيرة من ناحيته**..**

**الست بقى زي الموجة**..* *يبقى الزوجين متفاهمين ومفيش مشاكل .. فجأة يتغير مود الزوجة.. وكأنها وهي مبسوطة**بتبقى الموجة عالية وكله تمام... وفجأة تبقى تحت تنزل في القاع.. كانها بتنزل في**بير.. فيحتار الزوج ... هو في ايه.. مش كنا كويسين... والموود حيطلع تانى وبرضه لوحده ... فالزوج عليه الصبروالاحتساب** ..
**الرجل هنا يخطئ أيضاً.. يبتدي يتعصب.. ويتهمها انها نكدية وكئيبة.. أو**يبتدي يشرح انه مش غلطان في حاجة.. وانها مش المفروض تبقى متضايقة.. علشان يحاول**يطلعها من البير.. أو يبتدي يشعر بالذنب ويبقى مش فاهم هو عمل ايه ضايقها**.. 
**
** *يبقى المفروض وهو الرجل فى آخر الأستك ان**الزوجة تتصرف بشكل طبيعي.. تمارس أنشطتها وحياتها اليومية بشكل عادي .. وتسيبه**يتمدد لحد آااااااااااااااخر الأستك**.. 

*** *والمفروض لما الزوجة تكون في البير انه ما يتعصبش.. ما يحاولش يخرجها لأنها حتخرج**لوحدها.. ما يحسش يالذنب**...*

----------


## طارق المملوك

*تلك المشاركة منقولة بتصرف من منتدى قهوة كتكوت ...( امة الله .. وحده ) جزاها الله كل الخير
تطبيق مصر من المشاركة خير نفع فعلا لنا ونحن ندرس الكتاب* 
*طب عرفنا الاختلافات.. نعمل ايه بقى؟*

*نصائحللأزواج:*

*حاول تسمع من غير ما تتعصب وتذكر الآتي**:

*** لما بتتعصب ده بيبقى بسبب انك مقدرتش تفهم وجهة نظر زوجتك .. والحقيقة دي مش**مشكلتها هي.. ومش غلطتها انك مقدرتش تستوعب وتبص من وجهة نظرها هي.. حاول تشوفالأمور بمنظورها**..

*** المشاعر العالية اللى عند السيدات معندهاش منطق** .* *فبتعصب الرجل.. تذكر الحديث النبوي "ليس الشديد بالصرعة ولكن الشديد من يملك نفسهعند الغضب".. مش ذنبها انها بتفكر بمشاعرها اكتر.. دي طبيعة فيها.. عن النبي صلىالله عليه وسلم قال: "من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فإذا شهد أمرا فليتكلم بخيرأو ليسكت واستوصوا بالنساء فإن المرأة خلقت من ضلع وإن أعوج شيء في الضلع أعلاه انذهبت تقيمه كسرته وإن تركته لم يزل أعوج استوصوا بالنساء خيرا" (مسلم**)

*** هي مش قصدها ان انت مقصر في حقها او انت وحش.. كل قصدها انها تتطلب اللي هي محتاجاه**بس بصورة غير مباشرة.. تذكر انك غير مسئول.. وتذكر ان نساء النبي صلى الله عليهوسلم كن يراجعنه**.

*** لما هي تكون في البير .. اعرف ان اى حاجة بتعملها مش**حتطلعها تاني.. د. جراي قدر الدورة بتاعة البير بحوالي 21 – 35 يوم فوق وبعدين تنزلالبير... وموضوع الأستك بياخد نفس الوقت تقريباً... ومتلومش نفسك انها نزلتالبير... ومتحاولش تناقشها بالمنطق انها مفيش سبب ولا معنى لاكتئابها.. لأن ده مشبايديها.. دي دورة طبيعية فيها... ومتحاولش تطلعها... لأنها حتطلع لوحدها... كل ماتحتاجه منك انك تكون قريب منها وحنون عليها** .. 

 ***اعمل حساب مشاعر زوجتكواديها اللي هي محتاجاه علشان تديلك اللي انت محتاجه**..

**نصائح للزوجات :*

* ***بطلي تحاولي تعديل سلوكزوجك.. وتذكري انه كدة احسن بكتير من لو اديتي له تعليمات.. لانه بيحس انك شايفةانه دون المستوى**.

 ***لو لقيتي زوجك متضايق تعاملي معاه على أنه مش موجود... لأنه بالفعل مش موجود.. هو في الكهف... وتذكري التنين**.

 ***لما يكون فيالكهف أو في آخر الأستك ... بلاش تفكري بأسلوب : "أنا مضحية علشانه بحاجات كتيرعلشانه ..هو ليه مش بيقابل ده بنفس التضحية"... بالعكس خليكي طبيعية جدا .. ومارسيحياتك بشكل طبيعي لحد ما هو يرجع لطبيعته... أيضاً تذكري ان الموضوع مش انتي السببفيه.. ولا هو حيسيبك**..

 ***دايما حسسيه بانه عندك قبل الكل وأنه قيِّم البيت .. دايما حسسيه انه الفارس وانه درعه بيلمع.. وأول ما تحسي ان الدرع انطفى لمعانهاعرفي انك عملتي مشكلة.. من هنا جاءت كلمة التبعل.. البعل هو الذكر من الزوجين.. وهو أيضا من معانيه الرب أو الأعلى .. زي ما في القران .. {أَتَدْعُونَ بَعْلًاوَتَذَرُونَ أَحْسَنَ الْخَالِقِينَ} (125) سورة الصافات.. والزوج بيحب يحس بكده.. يحس انه سيد الكل**.. 

**أسماء بنت يزيد بن السكن قالت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلمإني رسول من ورائي من جماعة نساء المسلمين ,كلهن يقلن بقولي وعلى مثل رأي , إن اللهتعالى بعثك إلى الرجال والنساء فآمنَّا بك وأتبعناك ،ونحن معاشر النساء مقصوراتمخّدرات قواعد بيوت وإن الرجال فضلوا بالجماعات وشهود الجنائز والجهاد , وإذا خرجواللجهاد حفظنا لهم أموالهم وربينا لهم وأولادهم ،أنشاركهم في الأجر يا رسول الله ؟فالتفت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أصحابه فقال : هل سمعتم مقالة امرأة أحسنسؤالاً عن دينها فقالوا : بلى يا رسول الله فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: انصرفي ياأسماء وأعلمي من وراءك من النساء أن حسن تبعل إحداكن لزوجها وطلبها مرضاته وإتباعهالموافقته يعدل كل ما ذكرت للرجال )) أخرجه احمد وصححه الألباني** .

 ***امتنعيعن الشكوى من قلة كلام زوجك لأن دي طبيعته مش بايده**.

**نصيحة للاثنين:*

*اصبروا واحتسبوووووووووووووووا**... 

**قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "الكيسالعاقل من دان نفسه وعمل لما بعد الموت، والعاجز من اتبع نفسه هواها وتمنى على اللهالأماني" رواه الإمام أحمد*

----------


## amak_77

استاذ طارق و الله قد سبقتني بيوم 
الموضوع ده كنت هنزله امبارح بس كنت بدور على الكتاب مترجم للمنتدى بتاعنا
الموضوع ده مهم جدا و بما اننا اخوة فيللإسلام و في  منتدى و في مصر 
ساهديك رابط تحميل الكتاب مترجم لازم الكل يحمله عشان كده 
ممكن تحمله و تضيفه رابط عندك في موضوعك حتى تعم الفائدة 
و أكني انا الذي عملت هذا الموضوع

ها هو الرابط الكتاب كاملا مترجم مش موجود في اي منتدى خالص :
http://upload.haridy.org/65d7c1bc

مع تحياتي

ارجو من الإدارة التثبيت للأبد

----------


## طارق المملوك

*نذكر الان حديث ام زرع لنعرف معا ما تحبه النساء فى الرجال وما يكرهن فيهم**حديث ام زرع**روى البخاري ومسلم رحمهما الله في صحيحيهما عن عائشة بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما قالت: جلس إحدى عشرة امرأة، فتعاهدن وتعاقدن أن لا يكتمن من أخبار أزواجهن شيئًا.*

*قالت الأولى:* 
*زوجي لحم جمل غث، على رأس جبل وعر لا سهل فيرتقى ولا سمين فينتقل.*
*الشرح: 'غث' أي: الهزيل الرديء، 'على رأس جبل وعر' أي: صعب الوصول إليه، 'ولا سمين فينتقل' أي: تنقله الناس إلى بيوتهم ليأكلوه، بل يتركوه رغبة عنه لرداءته والمعنى: أن زوجها قليل الخير بخيل وسيء الخلق يترفع، ويتكبر، ويسمو بنفسه فوق موضعها.*
*فالزوجة لا تحب من يتعالى عليها و يفرض وصايته وكذك من يكون من الصعب الحديث او التواصل معه ولااكبر من يكون بخيلا فيخنق اهله ويزداد عنهم بعدا*

*قالت الثانية:*
*زوجي لا أبث خبره، إني أخاف أن لا أذره، إن أذكره أذكر عجره وبجره.*
*الشرح: 'لا أبث خبره' أي لا أنشره وأشيعه، لأن خبره طويل وإن شرعت في تفصيله لا أقدر على إتمامه لكثرته، لا سيما أني إن ذكرته فلسوف أذكر عيوبه الباطنة وأسراره الكامنة، والعجرة نفخة في الظهر فإن كانت في السرة فهي بجرة والمقصود بها كما أسلفنا العيوب.*
*فقدت الزوجة الامل فلا تجد من حياتها اى خير مع زوجها و اذا تكلمت فلن تذكرالا عيوبا*

*قالت الثالثة:* 
*زوجي العشنق، إن أنطق أطلق وإن أسكت أعلق.*
*الشرح: 'العشنق' هو الطويل، والمعنى: أن زوجها ليس فيه أكثر من طول بلا نفع، فإن ذكرت عيوبه طلقني، وإن سكت عنها علقني، فتركني لا عزباء ولا مزوجة.*
*هى تكره فى زوجها اهماله و عدم طمانته لها ففى كل وقت يهددها بالطلاق و حين تتحاشاه يهملها كانها غير موجوده*

*قالت الرابعة:*
*زوجي كليل تهامة لا حر ولا قر، ولا مخافة ولا سآمة.* 
*الشرح: وصفها فيه مدح بليغ، ومعناه ليس فيه أذى، بل هو راحة ولذاذة عيش، كليل تهامة لذيذ معتدل، ليس فيه حر، ولا برد مفرط، ولا أخاف له غائلة لكرم أخلاقه، ولا يسأمني ويمل صحبتي.*
*تحب الزوجة الرجل الهادئ بغير برود ولا ثورة الذى لا تخشى معه الوقوع فى خطا علدى فنهرها او ياتى على كرامتها وكذلك الذى لا يملها و يتركها وقتا طويلا لا يلقى لها بالا كانهالم تكن*

*قالت الخامسة:* 
*زوجي إن دخل فهد، إن خرج أسد، ولا يسأل عما عهد.*
*الشرح: هذا أيضًا مدح بليغ والـ'فهد' هو الحيوان المعروف وشبهته به لكثرة نومه يقال 'أنوم من فهد' تصفه إذا دخل البيت بكثرة النوم والغفلة في منزله عن تعهد ما ذهب من متاعه وما بقي وهو المقصود من قولها: 'ولا يسأل عما عهد' أما إذا خرج وصار بين الناس أو خالط الحرب كان كالأسد وهو وصف له بالشجاعة.*
*زوجها رجل كالاسد فى تعاملاته بين الناس شجاعا لا يهاب شيئا واذا عاد للمنزل صارمستكينا يرتاح فيه يامن به و يلقى خارجه همومه ولا يلقى بالا لما ضاع او قد ولا يسال تركت كذا اين هو و اعطيتك كذا فاين هب*

*قالت السادسة:*
*زوجي إن أكل لف، وإن شرب اشتف، وإن اضطجع التف، ولا يولج الكف ليعلم البث.*
*الشرح: زوجها كثير الأكل مع التخليط من صنوفه حتى لا يبقى منه شيء، والاشتفاف في الشرب أن يستوعب جميع ما في الإناء وإن اضطجع ورقد التف في ثيابه ولم يتفقد أموري ومصالحي وأحزاني.*
*الزوج الذى يهتم بنفسه فقط ويكون المنزل ومن بالمنزل مجرد قائمين على راحته بدون اى اهتمام منه ياكل و ينام ور ينظر لاحوال رعيته فى بيتهماذا ينقصهم او ماذا يريدون سواء عاطفيا او معنويا او اجتماعيا او حتى اقتصاديا يعنى طالما الامور بعيده عن راسي فلتسير كما هى* 

*قالت السابعة:* 
*زوجي عياياء، طباقاء، كل داء له داء، شجك أو فلك أو جمع كلا لك.*
*الشرح: وصفت زوجها بأنه أحمق منهمك في الشر أرعن كالمطبق عليه في حمقه ورعونته، وقد اجتمعت فيه المعائب فكل داء تفرق في الناس فهو فيه، لذا فلقد بلغ المنتهى في جمع النقائص والعيوب وسوء العشرة مع الأهل، وعجزه عن حاجتها مع ضربها وأذاه لها وإذا حدثته شتمها وإذا أغضبته شجها في رأسها أو يسكر عضوًا من أعضائها، أو جمع عليها كل هذه الأشياء الضرب والكسر والشج.*
*هذا اسؤ الازواج لانه لم يترك عيبا الا و فعله من اهدار الكرامة والاذى* 

*قالت الثامنة:* 
*زوجي المس مس أرنب، والريح ريح زرنب.*
*الشرح: 'الزرنب' نوع من الطيب، وأرادت طيب ثيابه ولين خلقه وحسن عشرته، والمس مس أرنب صريح في لين الجانب وكرم الخلق.*
*تحب الزوجة الزوج السهل اللين الذى يهتم بمظهره لها كما حب ان تتزين هى له*

*قالت التاسعة:* 
*زوجي رفيع العماد، طويل النجاد، عظيم الرماد، قريب البيت من الناد.*
*الشرح: 'رفيع العماد' وصفه بالشرف والسؤدد، و'طويل النجاد' تصفه بطول القامة فهو شريف طويل القامة جواد كثير الضيافة من اللحوم والخبز، فيكثر وقوده، فيكثر رماده و'الناد' مجلس القوم وصفته بالكرم والسؤدد، لأنه لا يقرب البيت من النادي إلا من هذه صفته، لأن الضيفان يقصدون النادي، ولأن أصحاب النادي يأخذون ما يحتاجون إليه في مجلسهم من بيت قريب من النادي، واللئام يتباعدون عنه.*
*تحب الزوجة الزوج الشريف الكريم وتتباهى بكرمه فكرامتهو سمعته من سمعتها وهو عكس ما راينا قبلا فى الزوجة التى تكره الزوج البخيل*

*قالت العاشرة:* 
*زوجي مالك وما مالك، مالك خير من ذلك، له إبل كثيرات المبارك، قليلات المسارح، وإذا سمعن صوت المزهر، أيقن أنهن هوالك.* 
*الشرح: تعظم زوجها وتصفه بأن له إبلاً كثيرة فهي باركة بفنائه، لا يوجهها تسرح إلا قليلاً قدر الضرورة، فإذا نزل به الضيفان كانت الإبل حاضرة فيقريهم من ألبانها ولحومها، و'المزهر' عود يضرب به، أرادت أن زوجها عَوّد إبله إذا نزل به الضيفان ضرب المزهر، فإذا سمعت الإبل صوته علمن أنه قد جاءه الضيفان، وأنهن منحورات هوالك.*
*نفس لصفات الجميله للزوج الثرى الكريم فهى تتباهى بكرمه لان كرمه يعم الغريب فالبتبعية اكيد كرمه يغمر اهله وتكوت حياتهم رغده سعيدة*

*قالت الحادية عشرة:* 
*زوجي أبو زرع، فما أبو زرع، أناس من حلي أذني، وملأ من شحم عضدي، وبجحني فبجحت إلي نفسي، وجدني في أهل غنيمة بشق، فجعلني في أهل صهيل وأطيط، ودائس**ومنق، فعنده أقول فلا أقبح، وأرقد فأتصبح، وأشرب فأتقنح.* 
*أم أبي زرع فما أم أبي زرع، عكومها رداح، وبيتها فساح. ابن أبي زرع فما ابن أبي زرع، مضجعه كمسل شطبة، ويشبعه ذراع الجفرة. بنت أبي زرع فما بنت أبي زرع، طوع أبيها، وطوع أمها، وملء كسائها، وغيظ جارتها. جارية أبي زرع فما جارية أبي زرع، لا تبث حديثها تبثيثا، ولا تنقث ميرتنا تنقيثا، ولا تملأ بيتنا تعشيشا**.*
*قالت: خرج أبو زرع والأوطاب تمخض، فلقي امرأة معها ولدان لها كالفهدين، يلعبان من تحت خصرها برمانتين، فطلقني ونكحها، فنكحت بعده رجلاً سريًا، ركب شريا، وأخذ خطيا، وأراح علي نعمًا ثريا، وأعطاني من كل رائحة زوجًا، وقال: كلي أم زرع، وميري أهلك، قالت: لو جمعت كل شيء أعطانيه، ما بلغ أصغر آنية أبي زرع**.*

*الشرح: تقول أم زرع: إن زوجها 'أبو زرع' قد حلاها من الذهب والفضة في إذنها فهي تنوس أي تتحرك لكثرتها، وأسمنها وملأ بدنها شحمًا لكرمه وغناه، وفرحني ففرحت، وعظمني فعظمت عند نفسي، وقد كان أهلي أصحاب غنم وكنت أعيش معهم بشظف من العيش وجهد، فتزوجني أبو زرع وجعلني في أهل خيل وإبل وهو صاحب زرع يدوسه وينقيه، ويسمع قولي فيقبله ولا يقبحه فيرده، ومكفيّة بمن يخدمني فأنام حتى بعد طلوع الصباح، وأروى حتى أدع الشراب من شدة الري.*
*وعن أم أبي زرع قالت: إن أوعيتها التي فيها الطعام والأمتعة عظام كبيرة، وبيتها واسع فسيح، والمعنى أنها كثيرة الخير والنعمة.*
*وعن ابن أبي زرع قالت: مهفهف خفيف اللحم كالسعفة من جريد النخل وهو مما يمدح به الرجل، و'الجفرة' هي الأنثى من أولاد المعز والمراد أنه قليل الأكل والعرب تمدح به.*
*وعن بنت أبي زرع قالت: أنها مطيعة لأبويها منقادة لأمرهما، وهي ممتلئة الجسم سمينة أسفل البدن وهو موضع الكساء، خفيفة أعلاه وهو موضع الرداء، ويغيظ ضرتها ما ترى من حسنها وجمالها وعفتها وأدبها.*
*وعن جارية أبي زرع قالت: أنها لا تشيع حديث البيت ولا تظهره بل تكتمه، وهي أمينة لا تفسد الطعام المجلوب ولا تفرقه، ولا تترك الكناسة والقمامة في البيت مفرقة كعش الطائر بل هي مصلحة للبيت معتنية بتنظيفه.*
*ثم ذكرت قصة طلاقها من أبي زرع بأن خرج في يوم من الأيام فرأى امرأة مستلقية قد تعبت من خض أسقية اللبن التي يمخض فيها وحولها ولداها يلعبان برمانتين فأعجبته وتزوجها وطلق زوجته أم زرع.*
*بعد ذلك تزوجت أم زرع رجلاً سيدًا شريفًا سخيًا يركب فرسًا سريعة لا تكل ولا تفتر ويحمل معه رمحًا، وقد أتى بإبله وغنمه وبقره وهي كثيرة إلى مراحها ومرابضها وأعطاها من كل نوع زوجًا أي اثنين وقال لها: كلي وأعطي أهلك وصليهم، ومع ذلك كله قالت أم زرع: فلو جمعت كل شيء أعطاني ما بلغ أصغر آنية أبي زرع، من حبها لأبي زرع.*
*لا تزار الزوجة تذكر من هناها و اراحها و لم يعنفها وكان يسمع لها ولا يسفه كلامها و الذى اغدق عليها من الثيابو الحلى و الدار الفسيحة و الخادمة التى اراحها فكانت فى نعمة ما بعدها نعمة فكان زوجا متكاملا لا تنساه المراة ابد الدهر حتى عندما ياتى من هو مثله او اقل قليلا رم كرمه معها تظل على الوفاء فهى تحفظ العشرة ولا تنسى الاحسان* 

*قالت عائشة: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 'كنت لك كأبي زرع لأم زرع'.*
*الشرح: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة رضي الله عنها: 'كنت لك كأبي زرع لأم زرع' قال العلماء: هو تطييب لنفسها، وإيضاح لحسن عشرته إياها، ومعناه: أنا لك كأبي زرع.*
*صلى الله عليه و سلم يفطن الى الحديث لغير مباشر من السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها فهو الذى علمه ربه قبل الكتب و العلوم فيفطن ان حديث زوجته ماهو الا لانها تريد ان تسمع منه كلاما يرضيها يطمئنها على حياتها فيسرع صلى الله عليه وسلم لا ينتظر سؤالا حتى يعطيها ما تريده دون سؤال يقول لها انه مثل ذلك الزوج الكريم الخلوق الحبيب الرقيق صلى الله عليه وسلم فقه الزوج الزوجة فسمع لما اطالت وفطن للغرض واراحها فلم تسال وطمانها فنالت مرادها*

----------


## Meiro

شكرا لك يا استاذ طارق على الموضوع المفيد 

وشكرا لك يا amak على الكتاب

----------


## malkro7y

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا بشمهندس انا قريته بالتفصيل اعتقد ان اختلاف الكواكب هو السبب الرئيسي في استمراريه الحياة فلو كان النساء والرجال من نفس العالم لفقدت الحياة بهجتها من التكرار والرتابه فالاختلاف اساس الحياة
مشكوووور علي الفكرة الرائعه  :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ /طارق
قرأت الموضوع اكثر من مرة وعجبت بأسلوبك وبما نقلته . لعلنا جميعاً ننتفع ز جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابن البلد

كتاب رجال من المريخ والنساء من الزهرة 
وجدته في الفيرجن أستور في سيتي ستار في شهر يناير الماضي وهو من أشهر الكتب التي تتكلم عن العلاقة بين الرجل والمراة 
بس لم أفكر أبدا في شرائه ولكن قام أحد الاصدقاء من من كانوا معي بشرائه وقرائة بعض فصول منه وتلخيصها لي ربما أغير فكري ومشاعري تجاه الجنس الآخر  :: 
ولكن أعتقد أن مازلت محتاج قراءة لهذه المقتطفات خاصة وأنها بالعربية
كل الشكر لك أ/ طارق المملوك ولي عودة لقراءة مستفيضة 
لعل وعسي  :f:

----------


## طارق المملوك

> استاذ طارق و الله قد سبقتني بيوم 
> الموضوع ده كنت هنزله امبارح بس كنت بدور على الكتاب مترجم للمنتدى بتاعنا
> الموضوع ده مهم جدا و بما اننا اخوة فيللإسلام و في منتدى و في مصر 
> ساهديك رابط تحميل الكتاب مترجم لازم الكل يحمله عشان كده 
> ممكن تحمله و تضيفه رابط عندك في موضوعك حتى تعم الفائدة 
> و أكني انا الذي عملت هذا الموضوع
> 
> ها هو الرابط الكتاب كاملا مترجم مش موجود في اي منتدى خالص :
> http://upload.haridy.org/65d7c1bc
> ...


اخى العزيز احمد النوبى 
اشكرك على روحك الجميلة و احساسك الراقى
اتمنى ان تضم للموضوع كل ما حصلت عليه من معلومات و افكار
دعنا نتناقش لان الموضوع حيوى جدا و يمس حياتنا بشكل كبير و ملحوظ وخبرات بلادنا فى فنون التعامل فقيرة جدا لبعدنا عن ديننا و ضحالة ثقافتنا
اشكرك على الرابط
وتقبل وافى التحية و الاحترام

----------


## أم أحمد

موضوع اكثر من رائع ومجهود كبير منك اوي اخي الفاضل طارق
اسجل حضوري لانه يحتاج الي القراءة المتأنية
ولي عودة ان شاء الله
شكرا لك اماك علي الكتاب انا سيفته عندي وجاري الطبع بامر الله

----------


## طارق المملوك

*حوار بين رجل وامرأة يوضح كيف يتخذ الحوار مساره* 



*قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟ 

فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى ! 

قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـرا ً ؟ 

فقالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثـى ! 

قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــرا ً ؟ 

فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى ! 

قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـرا ً؟ 

فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى! 

قال لها هل تعلميـن أن العلـم ذكـرا ً؟ 

فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثـى! 

فأخذ نفسـا ً عميقـا ً 

وهو مغمض عينيه ثم 

عاد ونظر إليها بصمت 

لـلــحــظــات 

وبـعـد ذلك. 

قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة أنثى. 

فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكرا. 

قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن الخديعـة أنثـى. 

فقالت له بل هن يقلـن أن الكـذب ذكـرا ً. 

قال لها هناك من أكّد لـي أن الحماقـة أنثـى 

فقالت له وهنا من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـرا 

قـال لهـا أنـا أظـن أن الجريمـة أنـثـى 

فقالـت لـه وأنـا أجـزم أن الإثـم ذكـرا ً 

قـال لهـا أنـا تعلمـت أن البشاعـة أنثـى 

فقالـت لـه وأنـا أدركـت أن القبـح ذكرا 

تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء 

فشربه كله دفعة واحـدة 

أما هـي فخافـت عنـد 

إمساكه بالكأس مما جعلها 

ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب 

وعندما رآها تبتسم له 

قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثـى 

فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكـراً 

قـال لهـا لا بـل السـعـادة أنـثـى 

فقالت له ربمـا ولـكن الحـب ذكـرا 

قال لها وأنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثـى 

فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفـح ذكـرا 

قال لها ولكنني على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى 

فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكرا 

ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا ً 

وسيبقى الحوار مستمرا ً طــالــمــا أن . 

الـسـؤال ذكـــرا ً 

والإجـابـة أنـثــى 

فمن برأيكم سوف ينتصر على الآخر ؟*

*نقلا عن جريدة المصريين*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *حوار بين رجل وامرأة يوضح كيف يتخذ الحوار مساره* 
> 
> 
> 
> *قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟ 
> 
> فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى ! 
> 
> قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـرا ً ؟ 
> ...


الحوار ده فعلا رائع 
بس موجود من قبل كموضوع منفرد  :f: 
بالمنتدى

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخي الفاضل طارق المملوك موضوع رائع و تعليقك علي الكتاب اكثر من ممتع  و هذا الحوار الذي افردته ينم عن ان كاتبه - بصرف النظر عمن هو - خبير بنفسية المراة و الرجل معا و لكن اسمح لي بان اعلق علي موضوعك هل يجوز لنا ان نضع كل الرجال في صف واحد و كل النساء في صف مواجه هل كل الرجال كالرجال و كل النساء كالنساء
هل انت مثلي و انا مثلك هل نتفق في نفس الطبائع في نفس الاحاسيس و المشاعر في نفس مايبكيك و يبكيني ما يشجيك و يشجيني ما يرسم البسمة علي و جهك هو ما يرسمها علي و جهي و كذلك هذه المراة وتلك هل يتشابهان لا
لا نستطيع ان نقول ان كل الرجال خائنون بطبعهم و نراجع مثل سيتي و ستك ( ديل الكلب عمره ما ينعدل )
و ليست كل النساء كما نسمع مسببات للنكد و الصداع و القلق و لكن هناك سدا جدار بين الاثنين لا يعرفه الا المتزوجون و انا واحد منهم انه و مع الوقت مع مرور الايام يبدا هناك نوع من الانصهار بين الزوجين و الاندماج و التفاهم لنجد في النهاية ان هذا الجدار او الحاجز او السد قد انهار و تبقي المشاعر الانسانية للتتحكم فب تصرفات الزوجين فلا هي جارية افرض سلطاني و سطوتي عليها و لا انا عبد تستطيع ان تتحكم في تصرفاتي لنرجع لديننا الحنيف و نري كيف تعامل المراة زوجها و كيف يعامل الرجل زوجه حتي نستطيع ان نحكم بانفسنا هل نحن علي خطا ام علي صواب 
و اخير شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي اثارة هذا الموضوع و ادعوا طرفي الميزان الرجل و المراة لا يمكن ان تغلب كفة الميزان احدهما علي الاخري لان ذلك يدل علي خلل و لكن يجب ان تتساوي الكفتان يجب ان تتساوي الكفتان يرحمكم و يرحمنا رب العالمين

----------


## طارق المملوك

> شكرا لك يا استاذ طارق على الموضوع المفيد 
> 
> وشكرا لك يا amak على الكتاب


اخى العزيز ميرو
اتمنى ان يكون العرض ممتعا و ان اكون وفقت فى الاختيار للموضوع
دمت بكل الخير

----------


## طارق المملوك

> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا بشمهندس انا قريته بالتفصيل اعتقد ان اختلاف الكواكب هو السبب الرئيسي في استمراريه الحياة فلو كان النساء والرجال من نفس العالم لفقدت الحياة بهجتها من التكرار والرتابه فالاختلاف اساس الحياة
> مشكوووور علي الفكرة الرائعه


اتفق معك يا ملك
فالاختلاف يولد الحاجة و الاحتياج وده اللى بيولد الانجذاب و الحب
رايك تمام ومتفق معاكى عليه
اشكرك على مرورك
دمت بكل الخير

----------


## طارق المملوك

> الأستاذ /طارق
> قرأت الموضوع اكثر من مرة وعجبت بأسلوبك وبما نقلته . لعلنا جميعاً ننتفع ز جزاك الله كل خير


اخى العزيز سيد ابراهيم
جزاك الله كل خير على الدعاء وعلى كلماتك الرقيقة المشجعه التى هى بالنسبى لى اكبر مكافاة تشعرنى بان مجهود الساعات فى البحث و النقل و التجميع و الفهم كان لها نتيجة
جعل الله كلماتك الرقيقة فى ميزان حسناتك
دمت بكلالخير

----------


## طارق المملوك

> كتاب رجال من المريخ والنساء من الزهرة 
> وجدته في الفيرجن أستور في سيتي ستار في شهر يناير الماضي وهو من أشهر الكتب التي تتكلم عن العلاقة بين الرجل والمراة 
> بس لم أفكر أبدا في شرائه ولكن قام أحد الاصدقاء من من كانوا معي بشرائه وقرائة بعض فصول منه وتلخيصها لي ربما أغير فكري ومشاعري تجاه الجنس الآخر 
> ولكن أعتقد أن مازلت محتاج قراءة لهذه المقتطفات خاصة وأنها بالعربية
> كل الشكر لك أ/ طارق المملوك ولي عودة لقراءة مستفيضة 
> لعل وعسي


اخى العزيز ابن البلد
اتمنى ان اكون حافزا لك لتغيير فكرك و مشاعرك تجاه الجنس الاخر فهن رحمة لنا هاهاهاها
اخى الحبيب يشرفنى زيارتك لاحد صفحاتى المتواضعة و التى هى زيارات نادرة و لكن اسعد بها كل السعادة
دمت بكل الخير اخى الحبيب وانتظر عودتك بفارغ الصبر و تعليقك فى النهايه هل غيرت رايك؟
تقبل فائق احترامى ووافر تحياتى

----------


## طارق المملوك

> موضوع اكثر من رائع ومجهود كبير منك اوي اخي الفاضل طارق
> اسجل حضوري لانه يحتاج الي القراءة المتأنية
> ولي عودة ان شاء الله
> شكرا لك اماك علي الكتاب انا سيفته عندي وجاري الطبع بامر الله


الاخت العزيزة ام احمد
اشكرك على تقدير الجهد كعادتك الجميله كلماتك الرقيقة تشعر الاخرين بفرحة و سعادة لانتاجهم وتقدرهم على اى جهد يبذلونه
دمت بكل الخيرو الرقى اختى العزيزة
انتظر عودتك

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا استاذى الفاضل على عرض هذا الكتاب الشيق فعلا
وعلى هذه الدراسة الكاملة لاسباب التعارض بين الجنسين
واعجبت جدا بالقول الذى ادرجته حضرتك ان اسباب الاختلاف ان كل منها يعامل الاخر كنفسه ولا يبذل اى جهد لمعرفه ما يحبه الطرف الاخر وما يكرهه
حضرتك حمستنى للبحث عن الكتاب وقرائته
وجزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## أنفـــــال

لقد قرأت الكتاب كاملاً منذ شهرين .. 
على فكرة الكتاب راائع .. 
و طريقة العرض فيه جميلة .. 
و جزاك الله كل خير ابا زياد على حسن الاختيار .. 
بارك الله بك.
 :f2:

----------


## طارق المملوك

> اخي الفاضل طارق المملوك موضوع رائع و تعليقك علي الكتاب اكثر من ممتع و هذا الحوار الذي افردته ينم عن ان كاتبه - بصرف النظر عمن هو - خبير بنفسية المراة و الرجل معا و لكن اسمح لي بان اعلق علي موضوعك هل يجوز لنا ان نضع كل الرجال في صف واحد و كل النساء في صف مواجه هل كل الرجال كالرجال و كل النساء كالنساء
> هل انت مثلي و انا مثلك هل نتفق في نفس الطبائع في نفس الاحاسيس و المشاعر في نفس مايبكيك و يبكيني ما يشجيك و يشجيني ما يرسم البسمة علي و جهك هو ما يرسمها علي و جهي و كذلك هذه المراة وتلك هل يتشابهان لا
> لا نستطيع ان نقول ان كل الرجال خائنون بطبعهم و نراجع مثل سيتي و ستك ( ديل الكلب عمره ما ينعدل )
> و ليست كل النساء كما نسمع مسببات للنكد و الصداع و القلق و لكن هناك سدا جدار بين الاثنين لا يعرفه الا المتزوجون و انا واحد منهم انه و مع الوقت مع مرور الايام يبدا هناك نوع من الانصهار بين الزوجين و الاندماج و التفاهم لنجد في النهاية ان هذا الجدار او الحاجز او السد قد انهار و تبقي المشاعر الانسانية للتتحكم فب تصرفات الزوجين فلا هي جارية افرض سلطاني و سطوتي عليها و لا انا عبد تستطيع ان تتحكم في تصرفاتي لنرجع لديننا الحنيف و نري كيف تعامل المراة زوجها و كيف يعامل الرجل زوجه حتي نستطيع ان نحكم بانفسنا هل نحن علي خطا ام علي صواب 
> و اخير شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي اثارة هذا الموضوع و ادعوا طرفي الميزان الرجل و المراة لا يمكن ان تغلب كفة الميزان احدهما علي الاخري لان ذلك يدل علي خلل و لكن يجب ان تتساوي الكفتان يجب ان تتساوي الكفتان يرحمكم و يرحمنا رب العالمين


اخى العزيز فرعون طيبة
اشكرك على تعليقك الواعى و ادعو معك طرفى الحوار الى الالتقاء هنا او فى موضوع منفصل
نناقش و نحلل ما ذكرة الكتاب ومالم يذكره لان الموضوع هام جدا بالفعل
دمت بكل الخير اخى العزيز

----------


## طارق المملوك

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *شكرا استاذى الفاضل على عرض هذا الكتاب الشيق فعلا*
> *وعلى هذه الدراسة الكاملة لاسباب التعارض بين الجنسين*
> *واعجبت جدا بالقول الذى ادرجته حضرتك ان اسباب الاختلاف ان كل منها يعامل الاخر كنفسه ولا يبذل اى جهد لمعرفه ما يحبه الطرف الاخر وما يكرهه*
> *حضرتك حمستنى للبحث عن الكتاب وقرائته*
> *وجزاك الله كل خير*


الاخت العزيزة بسمة امل
اشكرك على مرورك العاطر الجميل واتمنى ان تستمتعى بقراءة هذا الكتاب الرائع
الموضوع اختى العزيزة به تجميع من عدة مصادر اتوجة بالشكر لكل من نقلت عنه او منه تلك المشاركة
دمت بكل الخير

----------


## طارق المملوك

> لقد قرأت الكتاب كاملاً منذ شهرين .. 
> على فكرة الكتاب راائع .. 
> و طريقة العرض فيه جميلة .. 
> و جزاك الله كل خير ابا زياد على حسن الاختيار .. 
> بارك الله بك.


العزيزة انفال
افتقد دائما مرورك الذى يكون بمثابة الجائزة لاى مشاركة لى
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة الجميله التى تثلج الصدور
جزاك الله كل الخير 
دمت و الاسرة الكريمة بخير حال

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

تسجيل حضور

شكرا لك ,,

----------


## Tiger Woman

استاذ طارق اشكرك بجد على الموضوع  القيم ده  ونقلك للكتاب الرائع و اشكر الاخ احمد على الرابط
على فكرة انا قريت الموضوع اكتر من مرة و عجبنى جدا جدا جدا و اعتقد انى استفدت منه فى كل مرة كنت بقراه

وفعلا فى حلقة كانت مفقودة و هى اننا ندى الشخص اللى نحبه اللى هو محتاجه مش اللى احنا بنحتاجه (الجزئية ده فعلا مهمه اوى )
بس اكيد برده الدافع ورا تصرفنا ده الحب على اساس انك لما بتبقى على سبيل المثال متضايق و محتاج حد جنبك بتظن ان  لو فى شخص متضايق انه محتاجك جنبه على اساس انك بتمشى بمبدا عامل الناس بما تحب ان يعاملوك به وده مش اى حد ده شخص انت بتحبه بس لو كل شخص فكر ان تصرف التانى بيبقى بدافع الحب مش بدافع انه يضايقه هتتغير امور كتير 

مرة اخرى تسلم ايدك استاذ طارق و بارك الله فيك  :good:

----------

